# Pictures of my Homemade Log Splitter-Ideas for Hydraulic Tank?



## Stihl_WoodBandit

Hey everyone.  

These are some photos of the homemade log splitter I built recently.  I used it to split 6 cords of oak and hackberry, then sold it to a guy in Florida (of all places) and am now looking to build another.  Ideas for this 2nd one include:

*10HP Diesel (china clone) engine (just because!)
*16GPM 2 stage pump
*auto return valve
*horizontal only
*8" wedge 

I'd like to have your input on the following:
*bottom 2" of wedge in front of upper wedge (to start splitting where the rotational forces are not as bad)
*what to use for the hydraulic oil tank

In some of the pictures that i'm attempting to upload, you'll see where i had to beef up the wedge end with 1/2" bearing plates because a piece of oak was too much for the 12" tall wedge.  This time I'll use a maximum 8" tall wedge.  

Here is the axle, springs and angle iron frame taking shape...






Here's me happy the beam is finally welded down to the frame...





Close up of the push plate. Grade 8 bolts used.


----------



## Stihl_WoodBandit

My beefed up wedge end...





Hydraulics and Honda GX160 mounted on stall mat and springs for vibration isolation/reduced wear and tear...





View from hitch end...





Finished Log Splitter after 6 cords through her...


----------



## Stihl_WoodBandit

Not fond of the color scheme but....this is the one off ebay from a couple years ago that i wanted to mimic the hyd tank and axle setup.  It appears he welded his spindles between two pieces of angle.






closeup of tank and rear of splitter


----------



## BucksCoBernie

nice splitter!


----------



## leaddog

Tanks can be made out of alot of things. I'd look around for what you have. 6 or 8in pipe, sq. or retangular tubeing. Some people use pipe or tubeing for the axles and a tank. Old beer kegs work nice also but don't try and tap them for a cool one. When I fab. things I try and reuse to keep the cost down and so that steel stuff dosen't get sent to China to get melted down. Check out the local salvage yards and farm auctions and you just might find a treasure.
Nice job by the way
leaddog


----------



## smokinj

Looks Awesome and my Favorite Green! Ok yours is not green but it should be! lol


----------



## JustWood

air tank off wrecked semi or trailer.


----------



## Stihl_WoodBandit

Thanks for the comments guys.

If I'm not running this thing any more than half day at a time how concerned do I need to be with heat dissipation?  I mean a cylindrical tank is more easily adaptable for me, but if something long, tall and skinny is what i need what is a good size??

I've seen the threads  on 'lets see the homemade log splitters', but am having trouble visualizing "how" to build up the space between whatever I use for my axle and the bottom of the beam.  Kind of thinking about making a 4' wide by 3' long table to support the engine and hyd. tank, plus a toolbox or milk crate-something to hold my junk.  

Surplus Center sells a 10"x10"x24" tank for $150, if I'd make this out of 1/8" plate would that be sufficient?

Thanks again.


----------



## gandrimp

I used a fuel tank off an H farmall. Its thick enough you can weld to it and it'll hold 20 gal completly full so 15 gallon of hyd fluid which is plenty.


----------



## JustWood

eyed bet u get an air tank from a big truck junk yard for less than $30. i just took 3 good ones to the scrap yard thursday cuz no one wanted them.


----------



## Stihl_WoodBandit

captiveLEE said:
			
		

> eyed bet u get an air tank from a big truck junk yard for less than $30. i just took 3 good ones to the scrap yard thursday cuz no one wanted them.


Ironically I bought one at the scrap yard for $20 a few weeks ago.  Not sure of the gallons, but it is about 16-18" in diameter and 20" long.  Downside is that there are a boat load of fittngs I'll need to plug off ( I know-better than not enough) and it is HEAVY.  I'll start thinking about using that old thing.


----------



## SolarAndWood

I run a 16gpm pump with this tank that is 9.5x7.5x16.  FWIW, its fine when its below 40 or so but overheats when it is warm out within an hour and the pump starts to complain.  I haven't bothered with it because I complain splitting when its hot out as well.


----------

